# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السامسونج  سوفت ويير(Samsung Software)  روت S3 اس 3 مشكورين

## احمد قطماوي

شكرآ لكم

----------


## kojyy

> شكرآ لكم

 مرحبا بك اخى الكريم وبتسؤلاتك انت وجميع الاعضاء
اما بالنسبة للطلبات فلكى نستطيع مساعدتكم لابد من اعطاء المعلومات كاملة حتى نستطيع المساعدة بطريقة صحيحة 
ذكرت طلب روت s3  ولكننا فى مجال السوفت نتعامل مع الموديل وليس الفئة بمعنى هذه الفئة يندرج تحتها اكثر من موديل مثل
 I9300 - _ I535(s3 verison) - I8190(s3mini- وغيرها الكثير 
ولكل هاتف ملف وطريقة يمكن بها عمل الروت حسب الموديل واصدار السوفت وير.
لكن عموما اخى الكريم يمكنك استخدام احد البرامج المتخصصة فى عمل الروت مهما كان نوعه وانا ارشح لك عن تجربة برنامج VROOT ويمكن تنزيل نسخة حديثة من
البرنامج من الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
* فقط قم بتفعيل وضع تصحيح الاخطاء 
* قم بتوصيل الهاتف وانتظر حتى يتم تنزيل التعريفات 
* قم بالضغط على مفتاح ROOT 
انتظر حتى يتم الانتهاء ومبروك الروت   تقبل مرورى ومعك للمتابعة

----------

